# Pangare & Rabicano



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Here is Irish, a black rabicano


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I've posted a pic of a Bay with pangere and all of my sorrels (Belgians) have it. It is common on the draft ponies including Fjords and Exmoors as well. I have never seen a black showing it but I am sure they carry it. It does not show just like agouti does not show on sorrel.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

As far as we are aware, black does not express pangare.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Chilla would it be possible though for some of the "browns" to be pangere and not Black based with the brown variant of agouti? After this came up I wondered as not everybody tests but I have a friend that has a black mare with brown muzzle and soft points and what looks like fade to her belly area that did not show cream or agouti on tests so we just put it down to odd fading pattern. The faded belly is not cinnamon, cream or white but just a few shades lighter than her sides but darker than the soft points. I haven't taken a good look at the midline but it could be even a shade or two lighter than surrounding areas.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Basically they used to think that dark dark browns were black with pangare, but then the agouti test was developed. Have you got photos of your friend's mare?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'll ask her permission. Most likely I will need to send it through PM


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a bay with panagare. ?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Whoops ignore the question mark lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

